# Creeeeeak!



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Anybody ever have problems with a Look 481 (or 381, same difference) creaking in the BB area?
Still haven't eliminated every other possible source (maybe the BB itself has a faulty bearing? maybe the Campy Record pedal needs servicing?) but I'm running out of potential culprits. Chainrings tight, BB well-lubed (and only 2 weeks old,) headset properly tightened, not my cleat (tried it in tennis shoes.)
It only happens at the bottom of my left pedal stroke when out of the saddle - a knocking-type creak.
I'm using a 1.5 yr old FSA crankset w/new FSA PlatinumTi BB. Wheels are Mavic K's with properly adjusted hubs, but I am going to try a different set of skewers b/c I know that can be the problem.
It's a drag - pretty hard to get the jump on someone when your bike announces your Bettini-style acceleration.


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

Peterpen,
I just got a new 585 and am having the same problem as you. It also only happens when I am hammering up hills.I transfered my record pedals from my last bike and I was having the same noise on that one too so it must be the pedals. When it was on my other bike I thought it was my bb. 
I think its time to get some new keo pedals to go with my bike, don't you think?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Have you ever serviced your pedals? I'm gonna pop mine open and see what exactly can be serviced - I have probably 10,000 miles on mine (with plenty of rain miles) so it might be time. 
Of course, if you need an excuse to get some Keo's, go right ahead!  I can't (yet) stomach $400 for the Ti ones and the Cromoly ones are only 30 gms lighter than Record so.... They are pretty sweet looking, tho'.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*A Suggestion...*

The last two 'creaks' in two different bikes showed up following new BB installs, both Records. In one case, after a wet ride a fair amount of water was emptied from the seat tube (the 585). The bottom bracket assembly was removed; the shell was cleaned up and reinstalled (to the specified torque, of course). The creak evidently fell out of the shell when it was opened up. I would suggest checking the BB and re-torquing it following the first few hundred miles on a new install.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Ahh, took the BB assembly out this afternoon. Some water came out, shop guy re-greased everything and tightened it all down - still there.  But not sure he took out the shell - I'm pretty mechanically clueless (and definitely short in the tool department0 and always have someone else work on my bike. What is involved in taking the shell out?


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

I have atleast 12,000 miles on the pedals with no service. The new bike has maybe 150 miles with no rain. So, since this noise was going on with the old bike, I can't imagine that it is the bb. The new bike has all new parts except for the pedals. 
Peterpen, Let me know what you find in your pedals when you take them apart.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

You are ahead of me. Your shop guy did just what I suggested. The BB shell is the part of the frame that the BB assembly is screwed into. Since the cranks came off and went back on during the procedure, my next step would be to exchange pedals (with a spare set or from another bike). I'm not at all above exchanging parts with another bike, then sprinting both bikes up and down the street to see if the problem follows the parts. By now, the neighbors just wave at me.

The only other suggestion is the chainring bolts and that's a bit of a reach. (FWIW, when cinching up the skewers, rotate the axles to change the seating position in the dropout).


----------

